# Lincoln Logs



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am winding up a stint of buying on EBAY and noticed an entire subsection dedicated to Lincoln Logs. I also noted that many of the sets offered came with doors, windows, roofs, and even figures. Its been twenty years since I even saw these things, but I figure some you here have either used them or know somebody who has. So...

1) do lincoln log structures scale out to G scale (anywhere near 1/24 or not?

2) can the toylike doors, windows, figures, ect be salvaged for G scale structures?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know. My set didn't have the doors. In 1:24, a 7ft door would be 3 1/2 inches high. Cabins were often lower than that.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been buying sets for my grandson. Do be aware that all the figures are molded so they can ride on the horses. Very toy like appearance.

The logs are of course "modular". While you only have a few choices as to width, you can make the height whatever you want. The windows can of course be used, as they are just set into openings you leave in the walls. The doors are a little less than 3 inches, if I remember correctly. The grandsons have all the toys pulled out right now and I have no clue how much digging I would have to do to find a door to measure. They are a little expensive.

The newer roofs are plastic castings. You can buy sets that use the older style roofs, but they only come in one size if I remember correctly.


Hope this helps.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't tell your about scale. But I sure spent hours playing with Lincoln logs. I had 4 sets. I atribute my sence of imagination to the hours I spent playing with my Lincoln logs and my erector sets. 
I was thinking of Lincoln Logs for a cabin in my rock mountians. I will be watching this thread to see if anyone comes up with a answer


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They're a bit on the small side to be suitable for 1:24. The logs themselves are gigantic, mind you, but the overall proportions of the buildings with the roofs, etc. are probably better suited for maybe 1:32 at the largest. (And can hardly be considered "scale" by any measure.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

[url]http://www.timberlinestation.com/servlet/StoreFront [/url]


Timberline has some nice cabins, all out of cedar, darned good product. I did on from their smallest kit.
















I used small nails and Titebond III. Gray latex caulk was put over the chimney and rocks pressed in, the gray looking like grout.
I did paint both sides of the plywood roof before gluing on the wood shakes with Liquid Nail. I put plastic on the inside for the

glass, I also stained the inside, trying to seal it all up as good as I could.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanx, everybody. Diameter of the logs doesn't bother me a great deal; around here I've come across log cabins and houses built with everything from 6 inch to 2 1/2 foot diameter logs. The 'norm' is 8 - 14 inches, so that part doesn't bother me. The smallness of the doors is a bit irksome, but maybe they could be modified a bit. 

I should point out I was thinking along the lines of a wilderness cabin or two, or just maybe a remote station (I seem to remember somebody here posting photo's of old stations that were made out of logs.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I had Lincoln logs, like John, a looonng time ago.

I also grew up with a log barn and corn crib, both dating back to the Civil War. The log ends were cut in a triangular manner, with the next course notched, so it'd 'hook' in.

Also, all the logs had a space you could throw a cat through--might be where that expression came from. Ours were planked with misc rough-cut boards. In MHO, a lincoln-log cabin doesn't look realistic--which may not bother anyone else at all. The logs, I guess, were about 12" in dia x 20'. No taper.

I burned it after a big portion collapsed in 1970, triggering a visit from the fire watcher in the tower about five miles away.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Les said:


> I had Lincoln logs, like John, a looonng time ago.
> 
> I also grew up with a log barn and corn crib, both dating back to the Civil War. The log ends were cut in a triangular manner, with the next course notched, so it'd 'hook' in.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump an old thread... But im just caught up in the mental vision of someones g scale city burning


----------

